# Top 10 Things Every Woman Should Know About Strength Training



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2020)

*Top 10 Things Every Woman Should Know About Strength Training*

Many people consider strength training to be a men?s sport. There are many myths about what would happen to women who work out. In the article, we?ll be quashing all the myths so women can train in peace.

*1. What Is Strength Training?*
Many women sigh when they hear the words ?strength training?. People have the wrong perception that strength training involves lifting weights. You could use the terms strength training and resistance training interchangeably.

Strength training isn?t limited to lifting iron and building muscle mass. Resistance training can also help in losing body fat, improving certain aspects of physical performance, and rehabilitating an injury.

*2. Lifting Weights Won?t Make You Bulkier*
Most people think (and it?s probably the most common myth) that women who lift weights will get bulkier and start looking masculine. Women can never ? naturally ? build muscles like their counterparts, even if they wanted.

Men can build big muscles because of the male hormone called testosterone. Women?s primary sex hormone is estrogen, and they don?t produce enough testosterone to be able to put on any significant muscle mass.

*3. Working Out Can Help Tone Your Muscles*
While you won?t be able to build muscles like men (thanks, estrogen!), you can surely tone and firm up your muscles. After all, who doesn?t like a toned upper body, and a tight and well-shaped tush?

*4. You Don?t Necessarily Have To Lift Iron*
Resistance training is a wide subject and you shouldn?t limit yourself to lifting barbells, dumbbells or kettlebells. You can make things exciting and challenging by using resistance bands, exercise balls, machines, sandbags, etc.

*5. It?s Great For Health*
Apart from helping your carve your dream physique, strength training can assist in improving your immune system, recovery time, bone, joint, nail, and hair health, and increase your metabolism, and endurance among other things.

*6. You Don?t Have To Workout Every Day*
Many people dismiss the idea of working out because they don?t have time to train every day. You don?t have to hit the gym every day of the week to stay in the fit style. Training 3-4 days a week is manageable for almost everyone, no matter how busy they might be.

*7. You?re Not Limited To The Weight Room*
Monogamy is best kept limited to relationships. You don?t have to turn into a gym rat to get all the benefits of strength training. You?re free to sign-up for dance, swimming, or any other physical activity classes.

*8. You Don?t Have To Follow A Bodybuilding Program*
A buff dude bench pressing is amongst the first picture that comes to mind when someone mentions working out. You?re not constrained to performing the deadlifts, bicep curls for a certain number of sets and reps. You can target different muscle groups as per your liking.

*9. Flexible Dieting*
Following a healthy diet is a must for longevity, but you?re not expected to eat chicken breast or gulp down millions of protein shakes. Eat what you like while staying within your daily calorie and macro goals.

*10. How To Get Started?*
Getting a customized training, diet and recovery program ensures that you?ll stay on track your goals. Remember, consistency and patience are key in fitness and it can take up to 2-3 months before you start seeing any results.


----------



## rudycccarter (Jan 13, 2021)

You have mentioned dancing in your post. I think that it is one of the best activities for women's health and figure. It trains all muscles, helps to become fit and lose fat especially if we are speaking about pole dancing. Going into pole dancing classes does not require to have a partner and you have the ability to train at home. I have found good materials related to pole dancing at home https://dancebibles.com/pole-dance-at-home/. All you needd is to start and you will fell yourself satisfied. Speaking about a diet, if you keep it you will look good in any case.


----------

